# Custom WaKü Glasrohre



## WaterAddicted (9. November 2019)

*Custom WaKü Glasrohre*

Im nächsten Jahr möchte ich vielleicht von Schlauch auf Glas wechseln.

Mein Schreibtisch ist ca. 2 Meter breit. Der Rechner steht rechts, der MO-RA steht links vom Schreibtisch. Gibt es irgendwelche pfiffigen Ideen wie ich die Strecke vom Rechner zum MO-RA so sicher wie möglich mit Glasrohren gestalten kann? Ich war am überlegen am Schreibtisch in gewissen Abständen eine Art Stütze für die beiden Rohre anzubringen.

Ich habe einen höhenverstellbaren Schreibtisch, also sollte auch nicht alles direkt zusammenfallen, wenn ich die Höhe verstelle.


----------



## Sinusspass (9. November 2019)

*AW: Custom WaKü Glasrohre*

Rohre vom pc zum Mora sind keine gute Idee, es passiert viel zu leicht, das was drankommt oder sonstige mechanische Belastung anlegt, und schon ist das Rohr aus dem Anschluss raus und die ganze Suppe auf dem Fußboden. Da wo man leicht ungeplant drankommt, nimmt man immer Schlauch.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (9. November 2019)

*AW: Custom WaKü Glasrohre*

Wie wäre es mit Kupferrohr? Das kann richtig in Szene gesetzt auch recht schick aussehen und wäre definitiv etwas stabiler


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. November 2019)

*AW: Custom WaKü Glasrohre*

Bei externen Rohren sollte man immer ein Material wählen das eine gewisse Biegung erlaubt ohne zu brechen. Es kommt immer mal vor dass man ungewollt gegen den MoRa stößt und Glasrohre würden da sehr leicht brechen und dann haste die Havarie. PETG oder Kupferrohre geht natürlich und ist etwas "verzeihender" wenn man mal dranstößt aber ganz ehrlich - für einen externen Radi anzukoppeln würde ich immer auf Schläuche setzen.


----------



## Venom89 (11. November 2019)

*AW: Custom WaKü Glasrohre*

Ich denke mal das dabei nur um den Sichtbaren Bereich geht und das wäre natürlich möglich. Steht bei mir demnächst auch noch an . Die Verbindung von Rohr zu PC und Mora mache ich natürlich auch mit Schläuchen


----------



## WaterAddicted (22. November 2019)

*AW: Custom WaKü Glasrohre*

Ich habe mir den Gedanken aus dem Kopf geschlagen.


----------

